# Red Snapper with Fresh Coriander and Almonds



## Wyshiepoo (Dec 11, 2014)

This was v good, the lime, coriander(cilantro)  and almonds combined well. Did it with some rice and some garlicky chestnut mushrooms.


----------



## BoracayB (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks good enough to eat....
  Been trying to think of what to do with Red Snapper.
      Thanks


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 14, 2014)

BoracayB said:


> Looks good enough to eat....
> Been trying to think of what to do with Red Snapper.
> Thanks



If I lived in your neck of the woods, I would cook the whole snapper as you are bound to have an endless supply of fresh fish.
Deep fried whole fish sounds excellent.


----------

